# Hello from the Beautiful Island of St Maarten/ St Martin



## Letiziaflanders (Nov 15, 2013)

My name is Letizia Flanders. I go by Tish. I'm a freelance makeup artist. I enjoy going to the beach, reading and running.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome to site!!!
  I have family on the dutch side of the island!


----------



## Letiziaflanders (Nov 15, 2013)

That is awesome. Thank you. I'm new to the whole forum thingy. But nice meet!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome to Specktra! I would love going to the beach too!!!!!


----------



## marie4u (Feb 11, 2014)

hi you must have been a smart and healthy women. your activities show that.


----------



## gexton71 (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome to Spectra i hope you will enjoy ....


----------

